# Camping les Medes l'Estartit Spain



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

Wondering if any of you have been to les Medes l'Estartit over Christmas/New Year, if so what did you think of it please? We would rather stay in France but it may get too cold so this, is as a maybe!! or any other suggestion above Barcelona please.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We have been to Estartit 3 times but always in the summer season as we dive the Medas Isles.

We do go to Mequnenza which is inland about the same latitude as Barcelona sometime during Jan.Feb or March. The weather is very changeable at the beginning of the year being very cold after dark and like a UK spring day in daytime.

I expect Estartit like any seaside resort will be grim in the winter months, with the onshore winds which make it a big sailing area which will be cold. 
I have stayed across the Bay in Roses during late November for a weeks diving there, and it was a bit grim even at that time of the year.

But hey ho it's Spain and nobody can predict what it will be like, it could be reasonable and will certainly be better than the UK.

Have you not considered the bottom of Spain or even the Algarve in Portugal where you should get better weather. We stay at a place called Markadia in Portugal which is inland at a Barragem (dam) the weather seems to be always quite warm during the day there.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> We have been to Estartit 3 times but always in the summer season as we dive the Medas Isles.
> 
> ...


A question Ray.

What would you deem comfortable sea temperatures?

TM


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

teemyob said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Hi.
> ...


Anything above freezing. Pop the dry suit on and apart from your hands cold is not a problem, Estartit during the summer is like bath water and a thin wet suit is fine, Estartit in winter is definitely dry suit diving.

I dive a re-breather which generates heat in the breathing loop as the CO2 is removed chemically which means I am breathing warm air, unlike open circuit scuba which everybody is familiar with. The air in the bottle is the same temperature as the cold water, so every breath you take your lungs try to warm it up as you breathe then you breathe out into the water column and the warmth is lost so every breath your body temperature drops until you get quite cold.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*camping les medes*

38 years ago we bought a place in l'Estartit weather can be quite mild in sheltered areas early morning frosts clearing to bright blue sky,dont know the camp site,there was a large camp site on the left as you drive in to the village castle montgre i think ,like all of the costas overbuild spoilt what was a nice fishing village. 
l'Estatit was the reason we got into motorhoming,we just got fed up flying out to the same old place,you just become a local and go to the same bars and restaurants each time you return which in them days was 4or5 times a year. 
we went to the shows and got hooked, our first van was a foster and day horizon ,built on a transit chassis cab base.


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

How about Roses ? Interesting place, decent beach, easy bus and train transport to visit other places. We stayed at Camping Joncarmar, best WC/Shower block (brand new) is at the far end of camping area on right (opposite side of road to the Reception office)

We found l'Estartit (a couple of weeks ago) very shut down and chilly !


----------



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

*L'Estartit*

Thanks for showing an interest. You're lucky to live where the warm weather is. Camping Medes is reccomended by the Camping & Caravanning club so it seems strange you don't know of it. Someone has suggested Roses is a better place to say, could I ask your opinion please. ROSMIC


----------



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

*to Helgamobil re Roses*

Thanks for your interest but Joncar Mar camping is closed Jan/Feb March.


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

There is another large campsite very nearby Joncarmar, which I think is open all year. Have a look on Google maps.


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

Camping Salata, Roses. Open all year - recommended to us by friends, although we did not stay there.


----------

